# First real project



## jmabbott888 (May 9, 2017)

Just finished making a fire post on on my 7x lathe. First real project I have done on the lathe. Have to make some char cloth to try it but it holds compression and vacuum without I rings.


----------



## dlane (May 9, 2017)

Just woundering what a fire post is , does ?
Char cloth ?
Got pics
Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 9, 2017)

Perhaps this is to generate heat to light the char cloth.  A style of lighter. Halligan142 has a video.

Making what he calls a fire piston





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSmgizroe68
Making the char cloth.


----------



## wildo (May 9, 2017)

Ah! The Clickspring version of this is on my to-do list. Even bought the material already.


----------



## jmabbott888 (May 9, 2017)

I hate auto correct lol. Fire piston, it's what the videos others posted show. I tried the clickspring version but I didn't have any small o rings so I just machined the piston to the bore.


----------



## easttex (May 9, 2017)

I'll be!  That's beats anything I've seen in a good while!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

